# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من قائل هذه الأبيات وفي أي كتاب

## ثابت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لابد من صنع الرجالِ ,,, ومثله صنع السلاح
وصناعة الابطال علمٌ ,,, قد علِمه أولو الصلاح
من لم يلقن اصلهُ ,,, من أهله فقد النجاح
لا يصنع الأبطال إلا ,,, في مساجدنا الفساح
في روضة القرآن في ,,, ظل الأحاديث الصحاح
شعب بغير عقيدة ٍ ,,, ورق تذروه الرياح
من خان حي على الصلاه ,,, يخون حي على الكفاح

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأبيات للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، من قصيدة: "*يا أمتي وجب الكفاح".*

----------


## الأمل الراحل

الذي أعرفه أن البيت الأخير لـ القرضاوي .فربما تجد القصيدة كامله في ديوانه .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

معليش .. كتبت ردي قبل ان اقرأ رد الأخ الحمراني

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

في ديوانه : نفحات ولفحات ..
*يا أمتي وجب الكفاح فدعي التشدق والصياح 
ودعي التقاعس ليس ينصر من تقاعس واستراح 
ودعي الرياء فقد تكلمت المذابح والجراح 
كذب الدعاة إلى السلام فلا سلامُ ولا سماح 
ما عاد يجدينا البكاء على الطلول ولا النواح 
لغة الكلام تعطلت إلا التكلم بالرماح 
إنا نتوق لألسنٍ بكم على أيد فصاح 
*** 
يا قوم.. إن الأمر جدُ قد مضى زمن المزاح 
سموا الحقائق باسمها فالقوم أمرهمو صراح 
سقط القناع عن الوجوه ، وفعلهم بالسر.. باح 
عاد الصليبيون ثانيةً.. وجالوا في البطاح 
عاثوا فساداً في الديار كأنها كلأ مباح 
عادوا يريقون الدماء ، لا حياء من افتضاح 
والباطنية مثلوا الدور المقرر في نجاح 
دور الخيانة وهو معلوم الختام والافتتاح 
عادوا وما في الشرق (نور الدين) يحكم أو (صلاح) 
كنا نسينا ما مضى لكنهم نكئوا الجراح 
لم يخجلوا من ذبح شيخ, لو مشى في الريح طاح 
أو صبية كالزهر لم ينبت لهم ريش الجناح 
لم يشف حقدهمو دم سفحوه في صلف وقاح 
عبثوا بأجساد الضحايا في انتشاء وانشراح 
وعدوا على الأعراض لم يخشوا قصاصا أو جناح 
ما ثم (معتصم) يغيث من استغاث به أو صاح 
أرأيت كيف يكاد للإسلام في وضح الصباح؟ 
أرأيت أرض الأنبياء, وما تعاني من جراح؟ 
أرأيت كيف بغى اليهود, وكيف أحسنا الصياح؟ 
غصبوا فلسطينا وقالوا: مالنا عنها براح 
لم يعبأوا بقرار (أمن), دانهم أو باقتراح 
عاد التتار يقودهم جنكيز ذو الوجه الوقاح 
عادت جيوشهمو تهدد بالخراب والاجتياح 
عادوا ولا (قطز) ينادي المسلمين إلى الكفاح 
لولا صلابة فتية غر, بدينهمو شحاح 
بذلوا الدماء, وما على من يبذل الدم من جناح 
*** 
عاد المروق مجاهرا ما عاد يخشى الافتضاح 
نفقت هنا سوق النفاق تروج الزور الصراح 
فيها يباع الفسق تحت اسم الفنون والانفتاح 
وترى الفساد يصول جهرا في الغدو وفي الرواح 
من كل أكذب من مسيلمة, وأفجر من سجاح 
وجد الحصون بغير حراس, لها فغدا وراح 
ومضى يعربد, لا يبالي, في حمانا المستباح 
وتعالت الأصوات تدعو للفجور وللسفاح 
مسعورة, إن رحت تزجرها تمادت في النباح 
ما من (أبي بكر) يؤدبهم ويكبح من جماح 
ويعيدهم لحظيرة الإيمان قد خفضوا الجناح 
*** 
يا أمة الاسلام هبوا واعملوا، فالوقت راح 
الكفر جمع شمله فلم النزاع والانتطاح؟ 
فتجمعوا وتجهزوا بالمستطاع وبالمتاح 
يا ألف مليون, وأين همو إذا دعت الجراح؟ 
هاتوا من المليار مليونا, صحاحا من صحاح 
من كل ألف واحدا أغزوا بهم في كل ساح 
من كل صافي الروح يوشك أن يطير بلا جناح 
ممن يخف إلى صلاة الليل بادي الإرتياح 
ممن يعف عن الحرام, وليس يسرف في المباح 
ممن زكا بالصالحات, وذكره كالمسك فاح 
ممن يهيم بجنة الفردوس لا الغيد الملاح 
من همه نصح العباد وليس يأبى الإنتصاح 
يرجو رضا مولاه, لم يعبأ بمن عنه أشاح 
مر على أعدائه ولقومه ماء قراح 
إن ضاقت الدنيا به وسعته (سورة الإنشراح) 
*** 
لا بد من صنع الرجال ، ومثله صنع السلاح 
وصناعة الأبطال علم فى التراث له اتضاح 
ولا يصنع الأبطال إلا فى مساجدنا الفساح 
فى روضة القرآن فى ظل الأحاديث الصحاح 
فى صحبة الأبرار ممن فى رحاب الله ساح 
من يرشدون بحالهم قبل الأقاويل الفصاح 
وغراسهم بالحق موصول, فلا يمحوه ماح 
من لم يعش لله عاش وقلبه ظمآن ضاح 
يحيا سجين الطين, لم يطلق له يوما سراح 
ويدور حول هواه يلهث ما استراح ولا أراح 
لايستوي في منطق الإيمان سكران وصاح 
من همه التقوى وآخر همه كأس وراح 
شعب بغير عقيدة ورق تذريه الرياح 
من خان (حي على الصلاة) يخون (حي على الكفاح) 
*** 
يا أمتى , صبراً، فليلك كاد يسفر عن صباح 
لابد للكابوس أن ينزاح عنا أو يزاح 
والليل إن تشتد ظلمته نقول: الفجر لاح**هنا*

----------


## ثابت

بارك الله بكم

----------

